# Dog Names



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

So, the family is looking to add an addition in a few weeks (maybe). While on a call, I met a resident with beautiful 2 week old pups... mom is a German Shepherd and dad is a Black Lab with a bit of Husky. Here is a sample of one...






Unsure whether we'd like a male or female... but the males are mostly all black and the females (above pic) have Shepherd markings/color.

Looking for suggestions on names, we've come up with a few for each sex... but i'd love to hear from you guys on suggestions or comments on which you like.

MALE: Dozer or Scout

FEMALE: Dixie or Roxy

Let me know what you guys think, thanks!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I am pretty sure that Dozer and Scout are on the top 10 list for males. We went with Cooper for our latest adoption. Riley was on our list also. Sometimes the pup will show you what his/her name should be. For a girl I think Louise has a certain classy sound to it. The pup in the picture is going to be a good looking dog with that bit of brown trim.
Good luck with it either way you go.

GW


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

As long as the name doesn't sound like one of the 'guidance' words, or the name of your #2 son, the dog ain't going to care. Even Bowser will work (and it makes me smile).


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Dog Names Search - Find the Perfect Name for your Dog

List of Dog Names, Names for your new pet, Puppy Names,Â Pet Names


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Those are pretty cool links Cait43. I like the one that gives choices based on name type.

Leaning towards a female, they have one that is a runt and will probably be 40-50 lbs tops.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Male: Tap
n
Female: Rack

and if you get one of each TapNRacK

In all seriousness, the names you have so far are good ones.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm very fond of the female (runt of litter) in the pic above... considering "Ripley" based on my love of the Alien movie franchise. So many great names out there... it's hard to pick just one, lol.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

I've regretted some of the names that I've allowed my family to pick for dogs. If I ever had to do it again, I would do the following.

Take the short list of names and imagine myself standing at the front door, calling each one to an empty street. The name that I would be least embarrassed having my neighbors hear me shout would be the one I'd pick. 

Ripley sounds good.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Good advice Turbo.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TurboHonda said:


> ...Take the short list of names and imagine myself standing at the front door, calling each one to an empty street. The name that I would be least embarrassed having my neighbors hear me shout would be the one I'd pick...


That would also work very well when naming children!

Right, Huxley? Do you agree, Zachariah?
(Huxley's a girl to whom I taught art technique in fourth grade. Zachariah is a guy who is a very talented blacksmith.)

...And then, of course, there's also deBree, ToyLetta, and LaTrina. (Those are all real names of real people!)


----------



## Sandiphete (Jan 12, 2015)

I am of the belief that, if you give them long enough, animals will eventually name themselves. Once they settle in and get comfortable, a quirk in their personality will pop out that will inspire a name. I have had a King, Houdini, Cheerios. I currently live with a Pita (short for Pain in the A.... neck), Chuckie (named after an old boss of my husband because of similar personalities) and Larry the cat. Not sure where that came from. I call him Big Mouth or land whale.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The perfect names, BOY or GIRL

Male,,, here boy,,,cmon boy,,,sit boy,,,good boy,, sic em boy


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

How about "Dammit"?


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

My last dog was named Chief, after the model name of my first airplane. Had a kitten named Boeing because she loved to fly (and sadly flew off one day, never to return). :smt022 Seems most of my critters have aviation themed names. :anim_lol:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

acepilot said:


> My last dog was named Chief, after the model name of my first airplane. Had a kitten named Boeing because she loved to fly (and sadly flew off one day, never to return). :smt022 Seems most of my critters have aviation themed names. :anim_lol:


Cat parachutes ??


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Narrowed it down to these choices for a female:

Ripley
Zoey
Maxie

Couple more weeks to go! I'll post pics soon after getting her.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

How about Caitlyn......  :anim_lol:


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Cait43 said:


> How about Caitlyn......  :anim_lol:


That's too funny. :smt082


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

TAPnRACK said:


> Narrowed it down to these choices for a female:
> 
> Ripley
> Zoey
> ...


Think I might be go with Ripley, though I am always strongly inclined to match names with sex for animals or humans. I despise unisex names. Is Ripley decidedly a female name? If not, perhaps Zoey might due.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Ripley could go either way I guess... I was thinking of Ellen Ripley, Sigourny Weaver's character from the ALIEN movies (big fan since childhood). Zoe or Zoey is my wife & son's pick as of last night. Maxie was another interesting name that came up.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

We got a cat in March, 1983 or should I say the cat claimed our family and home to be his. Best and most intelligent animal I have ever owned, dog or cat. I wanted to name him Mosby (he was a short hair gray domestic tabby), but I got out voted in favor of Hobo (he was an outdoor cat). I cried like a baby when he died in 1995. To this day, I still carry his picture in my briefcase.

I can appreciate your concerns about naming your new little friend, who is beautiful by the way. I well remember the movie Alien and have it on DVC. One of the best. So why not... go with Ripley.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Had a dog, lab-setter, called Pete for short. His full name was Remington Repeater. Cause I had to call for him over and over and over...

For a while we were naming pets after Peanuts Characters. Perhaps part of the naming should reflect the relationship of the pet to the owner/family.

Names might also express your expectations or acutal personality of the dog. Cute, aggressive, lethargic, hunter...
Daughter named one cat Aeowyn - lover of birds (I think I have the Gaelic right), and we now have a stray, grey as a ghost, name Celeste after the Marie Celeste ghost ship.

Ripley might work out best, _believe it or not._


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Cait43 said:


> How about Caitlyn......  :anim_lol:


...Only if she's gonna be "fixed."


----------



## meetingkeith (Jun 5, 2015)

Congratulations! I think any would make a great name for the dog.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

So, I brought my wife & son to view the puppies yesterday and see what my boy thought... it was unanimous that we will take the little female. She came right up to us and played with my boy.









We chose the name Zoe... it was a group decision that everyone is happy with.








Her temperment is, from what we've seen, very laid back and mellow. We will be bringing her home right after 4th of July weekend... can't wait!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

A nice name for a sweet looking pup.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

ZOE ? What the heck ! We gave you great names , everyone put plenty of thought into the process. 

THERE's still time to change the name,,,,ummm how about. Allen Capone, Lucy Luciano, bugsy, Jackie the Ripper, Jenny dahmer, Charlie Manson . These are very well known names
Just think about it, ask the wife.

Btw that looks like the perfect little puppy, looks like she'll be very solid, looking at her legs n paws. Congrats


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Update: figured i'd post a pic of Zoe at 9 weeks....


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Alive, alert, interested...what's not to like.
She's a total cutie, and Zoe is a pretty name for a pretty girl.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the compliment Steve, I figured I may post a pick every now & then to document her growth. She's a handful right now, lol.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

My wife uses names that end in "y" or "i"

sometime I jokingly call the dogs--damn dog--and they both answer

I also like wilson, owen for boys zoe, sally for a girl

we named one of our cats wendy torrence--when she is nice she is wendy ...when she is bad...Mrs torrence(the shining).....

right now we have lots of cats: manya, sugee, layla(turned out to be a boy so he is MR layla), misha,liza,manny,larry,sofie, sara,irma,ellie, zoe,heidi,wendy--and of course they all answer to puss

the dogs(pit bulls) are murray and woody(his neutering did not take at first)--LOL--or damn dog!


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Such a cutie. Thanks for the pic.

And when she does anything but what you tell her, you can call her Fergus/Fergie. {read _Good Boy, Fergus _and you'll understand.}


----------

